# Is DC needed for proper operation?



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

So pretty much like the title says, my "shop" is my covered back patio, so I don't _need_ dc, but I just got a planer on CL (highway robbery is what it was), and it seems to run alright without any suction to pull the shavings out, aside from dumping them on the outfeed side of the plank, but I wonder about any long-term effects.

Any ideas?

For the curious, the deal was a Delta 12 1/2" 22-560 with an extra set of blades and 8 pipe clamps, 2 5', 4 4', and 2 3' ones. All for $150. :yes:

Acer


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I ran a Delta 22-540 for several years without DC, just had to sweep up the mountains of chips. So for operation of the planer, DC is completely optional; there's a lot of them running daily without it. You may occasionally have a chip go around the cutterhead and wind up under a knife, this may cause a depression (divot). Rare enough to not worry about it.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*Delta Planer*

I have the same planer - because I did not have a dust collection system, I always set up the planer outside on sawhorses to run my material thru. 

Since my projects seemed to be in batches, i.e. a supply of wood that needed planing for a particular project, an outdoor set up and run was ok and not a DC issue.

After I get set up in a new shop with the new central DC system, a pick up at the planer may be needed. 

Any ideas to attach the Delta planer to the central DC are needed.


JP


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dust is a nuisance for most machines, but without a DC on a planer, the chips can actually create little surface irregularities on the board if the chips aren't evacuated. A planer isn't intended to be a finishing tool anyway, so maybe it's not critical, but those little pocks are harder to sand out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

knotscott said:


> Dust is a nuisance for most machines, but without a DC on a planer, the chips can actually create little surface irregularities on the board if the chips aren't evacuated. A planer isn't intended to be a finishing tool anyway, so maybe it's not critical, but those little pocks are harder to sand out.


+1. :yes: There is a certain amount of dust created by planers. How concentrated they may be used outdoors might be minimal. But, just hooking up a shop vac will help with dust, and clean up of chips.








 







.


----------

